# Sand gets stuck in Sander Whats up with that?



## bridges (Apr 18, 2000)

Anyone have promblems with sand getting stuck in sander?

If i use sand without salt, it ends up freezing. and salt with sand some sometimes it gets stuck because it is wet.

Do they make some kind of heater or something so the sand does not freeze.

Thank you Tony


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Never had that happen but i don't leave alot if any sand /salt in my spreader.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

You could try spraing the inside of your hopper with silicone or something slippery


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Bridges, How old is your spreader? What make is it? Is the paint good inside the tub, if not paint it. Make sure you cover your load w/tarp to keep moisture out, it should not freeze.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

If it is frozen find a friend with a heated garage.

Geoff


----------



## bridges (Apr 18, 2000)

The sander is a western 1998. It is painted on the inside sides and where there chain belt is the paint is worn off but i oil that up. I do have the load covered. The sand only freezes. The sand and salt does not freeze but gets stuck. Where the sand comes out you can look in there and the sand would be about 6" from bottom.

Tony


----------



## bridges (Apr 18, 2000)

I tried the heated garage, but it takes to long.

Tony


----------



## plowguy06 (May 13, 2001)

I had the same sort of problem, but with salt, so i dont really have any advice. However, If you were using salt, I know of a chemical, Magic, that a lot of the people in the forum recommend.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I used to have that problem with my spreader,my sand/salt pile got wet and it would bridge across and i d have toget out and stick the shovel in there and it would go down.Now i have my sand inside and im using treated(magic)salt,this seams to help,it only happened once this year,and it was because i filled the hopper and didnt spread for 10 hrs,while plowing.try to keep your sand dry,and dont pack it tight with the bucket trying to get more in,i was guilty of that too.


----------



## bluebyu62 (Jan 8, 2001)

I've been using a similar spreader for a few years and have yet to have a problem, heres what i do. After every storm make sure it is completely empty, then spray all inside (while the conveyor is running) with fuel oil. Also, try to concentrate on spraying a lot of fuel oil on the chain to aid in lubrication. After that, tarp it real good and guarantee it will work fine next storm.


----------



## matthew Urban (Oct 27, 2000)

I had a sander at my last job, what we did....
1. Cover sand/salt pile if its outside.
2. I used old motor oil to lube the inside of the unit after each event. Wash it out, then soak it in oil.
3. Keep sander covered, make sure it stays corvered, we found that sometimes as you drive around the tarp would fly up a little on the front edge and fill up with snow. 
4. Keep a pry bar(or similar tool with you) in the bed. All the driving and bouncing around will naturally compact the sand and make it that much harder to move.

Thats all I've got...and every now and then it would still clog. I used to use a 4' tree stake to loosten it up. Thats a lot lighter than a steel bar, especially after 14 hrs. in the truck
Good luck
Matt


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

also if you have the inverted v in the hopper, raise it up. Sometimes it is to low, and it causes the briding right above the spreader chain.If sand does freeze, place a torpedo heater right inside the hoppe, or on the screen, and deflect the heat down in some manner.
Dino


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We had problems with our V-Box spreaders, apperently Fisher put this seperator in the middle of the sander and the sand would not move from middle. So after contacting some owners of these they suggested we take the factory seperator out and our problem is fixed!! If its getting stuck do to cold try a tarp or find a garage to try too heat it up also you could buy an exhaust hose, put hose on exhaust and up to sander with a heavy duty tarp the heat of the exhaust will help warm it up.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2000)

Keep the hopper clean and well lubed. Wait till the last minute if possible to fill it and then go out so spread it. Keep it as dry as possible.


----------

